# Introducing Mr. Bojangles (Non -APBT and pic heavy)



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Thought since I'm new here, my first "offical" thread would be of my pride and joy. Ch. Murray's Hit it High Rollin Aka Mr. Bojangles. He's a 7 year old retired hunting beagle. He chased anything from rabbit to deer to coyote. He was retired at 5 years of age, and is currently learning weight pulling. So far to date the max he's pulled is 225 pounds. He's also one of the few beagles I've seen in my life that is actaully in shape and very well conditioned. I work hard to keep him fit and he loves every minute of it. He has high drive and an awesome work ethic. He never quits and he's pretty much the best dog ever. He's currently 23 pounds condtioned and 27 pounds fat. Enough of my rambling, here's my boy.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes a good looking boy. His tail get broken? We have another Beagle owner on here to!


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Hes a good looking boy. His tail get broken? We have another Beagle owner on here to!


Thanks.
And actually he was born with his tail like that, the bump is where the bone stopped growing, but for some reason the muscle and tissue continued. It moves and everything, I've had several vets look at it and they have never seen anything quite like it actually! I can't wait to meet them


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

what a good looking beagle! that's what a beagle should look like!!! all the beagles i get in my salon are little fatties. i love those ears <33333333


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice looking boy and welcome to GP


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

That's one healthy happy looking boy! Best shape Ive seen a beagle in, ever! He looks like he's having fun in ever picture!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is adorable!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Welcome. Hey, you're not using that walking harness to weight pull train, right?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Welcome. Hey, you're not using that walking harness to weight pull train, right?


Oh snap I just caught that Lindsay thanks! The cable looks drawn tight.

If you are using that harness, please stop immediately because it's not made to stabilize the weight with the appropriate bar, and can cause injury! Weightpull harnesses, wether adjustable (not preferred) or custom fit should be the only harness you use for ANY sort of weight.


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Welcome. Hey, you're not using that walking harness to weight pull train, right?


Oh I'd never do that to him. Actually that is just his cable that is tied to a stake in the ground that, I run him in circles on. He just so happens to like to hit the end of the cable. I know better then to use a walking harness on my boy for weight pulling.

He has a weight pulling harness, but sadly I bought it a little bit to big.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

very cute! love the 1rst pic!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well whatever youre doing with him is working with him he looks stacked! lol


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Well whatever youre doing with him is working with him he looks stacked! lol


Thanks 
It's all hand-walking, running, and a bit of flirt-pole


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Muttkip said:


> Thanks
> It's all hand-walking, running, and a bit of flirt-pole


Awesome! Flirt pole is my thing LOL


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Awesome! Flirt pole is my thing LOL


Flirt-poles are amazing things, it's even got my little doxie working and he's starting to looked ripped


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow... better post some pics of the Doxie too LOL


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh no worries, he's my next thread


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I was fortunate enough to see two of these type dogs while I was hunting today, messed my hunting trip all up. Ran through the woods barking and scaring all my deer away, but its all good.


----------



## itszikki (Oct 18, 2009)

That's a good lookin boy right there. At 7 years old, he looks like he can still rumble with the pups. lol.


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

itszikki said:


> That's a good lookin boy right there. At 7 years old, he looks like he can still rumble with the pups. lol.


He actually out runs and out works my buddy's jeep/redboy male....and that dog is only 3 years old!

I love my little apbt in a beagle's fur


----------

